

Money Buys Unhappiness - px
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=money-buys-unhappiness

======
indiejade
_Studies have shown that a person’s ability to savor experiences predicts
their degree of happiness. Savoring is defined as the emotions of joy, awe,
excitement and gratitude derived during an experience._ *

So the visual reminder of money in the experimental group prompted the
participants to "savor" the chocolate for less time: 32 seconds vs 45 for the
control group.

Doesn't imply "unhappiness" though, just happiness experienced for less time.

Belgians and their bizarre studies. . .

